# Trying to find a market



## hillbilly hay (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been baling hay for myself for 5 plus years now but this is the first year i've had any to sell. Here is my delima i have two well established in my area, and the pastures are still pretty green this year, so i'm not moving much hay. I was wondering if i have enough hay for a broker to be interested? I have around 1200 bale of straight alfalfa and 1500 bale of alfalfa timonthy mix. If you think a broker would be interested, my next question is how do i find one? I'm located in northwest ohio. Thanks for any help in direction!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I would think a broker would be interested.

But BEWARE.Especially if you don't know them.Have heard a few stories.

Checks bounce.
Take your better hay and leave the rest.
Say they want it and if the price goes down than they back out.If the market goes up they want it for the lower price.

Make sure their money is good and if they want you to hold it get a large down payment.

Sell it yourself.Advertise.Take it to hay auction.

Price and demand are greater in winter so if you have it stored I would say sit on it until than.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hillbilly , If I wasnt needing the money right now and had some barn storage somewhere I would hold onto it for a while like swimhay suggested run some ads ,hang a few flyers ?ALWAYS make sure you have money in hand before it leaves the lot ! Unless you know it will be good . Brokers *(&^%** that issue is like our government . Also when you run those ads beware of the scammers been there done that .when they send to much money that is the red flag for a scammer , might get a fake cashiers check . if you do toy with them for a while and act like your bank cashed their check and it can be fun . hang in there this country needs more folks to be involved in agriculture .


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Advertise and be patient. I had some hay advertised for over a month and barely sold any. Then yesterday I sold more hay then I have ever sold in one day. I guess everyone decided it was time to buy hay.


----------



## hillbilly hay (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice. I won't get to worried til i get to january.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I use to advertise in our Farmer's Exchange. All the hay I've sold the last three years or so has been at the auctions or by word of mouth.

Couple of pointer's that have been mentioned.

1: If it's a large check, get driver's license number, license plate, and anything else that can be used as identification.

2: Money orders or certified bank check if it's a very large purchase.

3: I've also let em take just what they needed to get by for a few weeks, but they didn't get the rest until their check cleared their bank. Just because your account shows the deposit in your balance, doesn't mean your bank has actually received the money yet.

4: I've _never ever_ received a bad check from the Mennonite or Amish.

5: If your leary about a customer, cash only. If they actually have the money, then it should be no big deal for them to stop by their bank and get your payment in cash. If they start to hem and haw about it, then mot likely they planned on passing a bad check. If they tell you they won't have the cash till next week, then tell them they can have the hay next week.


----------

